# Production Numbers?



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Does anyone have production numbers for 2004, 2005 and 2006 GTO's?


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Go to the Search function on this forum and type in *Production Numbers *you will find it from previous post. I believe the total for all 3 years is around 45K.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

SPICERED2006 said:


> Does anyone have production numbers for 2004, 2005 and 2006 GTO's?


Here you go:
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/faq.php?

Russ


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Both above are correct ways to obtain what you seek. In the past I've posted up the production numbers for the 05 and 06 GTO's on this forum after finding them on ls1. Total for all 3 years was on the plus side of 44k, or somewhere under 45k depending on which way you prefer to look at it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*This site will provide you with total productions of ALL GTO's ever made.

2004-2006 = 40,745 total Units produced. 

Total GTO's produced= 555,542

I see NO Humblers are counted in there. I wonder if any made it out into the public. *

http://www.gtoalley.com/procodes.html


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*That's more than I thought....*

..and makes my V-8 SHO seem rare. They only built 19,000 96-99. Anyone want to buy it? I can't give it away.:lol:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *
> I see NO Humblers are counted in there. I wonder if any made it out into the public. *
> 
> http://www.gtoalley.com/procodes.html


From Wikipedia:

_A new and short-lived option for 1970 was the Vacuum Operated Exhaust (VOE), which was vacuum actuated via an underdash lever marked "EXHAUST." The VOE was designed to reduce exhaust backpressure to increase horsepower and performance, but it also substantially increased exhaust noise. The VOE option was offered from November 1969 to January 1970. Pontiac management was ordered to cancel the VOE option by GM's upper management following a TV commercial for the GTO that aired during Super Bowl IV on CBS January 11, 1970. In that commercial, entitled "The Humbler," which was broadcast only that one time, a young man pulled up in a new GTO to a drive-in restaurant with dramatic music and exhaust noise in the background, pulling the "EXHAUST" button to activate the VOE and then left the drive-in to do some street racing. That particular commercial was also cancelled by order of GM management. Approximately 230 1970 GTOs were factory built with this rare option. A few mufflers have been "Hand-made" for the remaining cars; this occurred in 2006 and 2007._

Being Wikipedia, you must draw your own conclusions about the factuality of it.

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I read that too... 

You know I have one though..... LOLOL.... 

Too bad it's only 1:18 and not 1:1.... LOLOL. 
I looked at the underbody and do not see the VOE lines as you inquired about. I will try and remember to bring it to the meeting Sunday.*


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE INFO....does any one know which year had the least?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

SPICERED2006 said:


> THANKS FOR THE INFO....does any one know which year had the least?


In order from most to least:

04 = 15740
06 = 13948
05 = 11069

Rarest of all = 05 QSM/Red A4 18s = 15
Most Common = 04 PBM/Black M6 = 1711
Russ


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks....my bet was on the yellow 2005 with 18's


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

SPICERED2006 said:


> Thanks....my bet was on the yellow 2005 with 18's


That would have been a pretty safe bet.

But, second rarest would be 05 IBM/Black A4 18s = 20
Next would actually be any 05 w/BZJ Flat Hood option = 24
Then, 05 YJ/Black A4 18s = 35

There are some rare combos out there.

Russ


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Russ, is there any way to identify a real BZJ 05 from one that had an 04 hood installed on it? From what I can tell, there isn't any way to determine that by the VIN.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Russ, is there any way to identify a real BZJ 05 from one that had an 04 hood installed on it? From what I can tell, there isn't any way to determine that by the VIN.


Good point. I have no idea. I would think that you would have to have the original window sticker in order to be sure.

A little off topic, but I was talking to another club member the other day and he was telling me that some of the cars have a suffix after the paint code to identify variations in the color. Thought that was pretty awesome of our friends from Oz to be thoughtful enough to include that!

Russ


----------

